# The Wax for Metallic Black and Metallic Greys



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

HELLO 

I'm currently thinking I need some wax, having been using a sample pot of Dodo Juice Hard Candy for the past 12 months. It's been very durable and gives fantastic beading, but I don't really want another 'hard' wax. And I'd like to just plump for a 'proper size' pot this time.

I'm thinking Purple Haze. Everyone says it's great on dark colours. I've looked at Natty's paste and Collinite, but Polished Bliss seem to think these are better suited to solid/flat colours as opposed to metallic.

I don't really want to shell out too much - the £30 mark would be my ceiling. Should I just go with Purple Haze? Just wanted to check I'm not missing anything else!

Cheers!


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Autoglym High Definition Wax.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I use AutoBrite Black Magic on my Black Corsa.
Durability is good and the finish is lovely.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Autobrite obsession or Chemical guys XXX, both seriously under-rated waxes, both economical, both in-expensive and both not too hard :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Dodo Orange Crush looks good on black, better than Purple Haze Pro I think although durability is not as good. Another to consider is Valentines Concours, which adds something to black metallic.

Have you considered a sealant? They add a better shine to black cars and also help bring out the flake in the metallic, which a wax tends to dull, I think.

Wolf's Body Wrap is knockout on black metallic:argie:


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

Blueberry said:


> Dodo Orange Crush looks good on black, better than Purple Haze Pro I think although durability is not as good. Another to consider is Valentines Concours, which adds something to black metallic.
> 
> Have you considered a sealant? They add a better shine to black cars and also help bring out the flake in the metallic, which a wax tends to dull, I think.
> 
> Wolf's Body Wrap is knockout on black metallic:argie:


I tend to use Chemical Guys V7 on top of wax normally, just to give a bit of extra gloss/protection... that in itself seems to work wonders on the flake - I've had people commenting on my car saying "Wow your car's glittery" :lol: So I tend to use that.

I'll give the Orange Crush a look and the other waxes mentioned, and the Body Wrap of course (heard good things about that).

Edit: Just looked at the Body Wrap... less expensive than I thought it was actually. PB seem to like it. Could this be used as well as a wax? Or is it simply good enough to be used instead of a wax?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Vic Concours Wax gives a nice wet look on metallic...

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/victoria-wax/victoria-wax-6oz-concours-wax/prod_234.html


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

putting a wax on top of wolf body wrap is a waste, just use the body wrap


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

If i;m right, you want something natural, so the flecks in the paint do not get muted from a wax.

I have not tried the wolfs bodywrap, but could be a strong alternative for you as of the members who have tried it, they state it works well, but at the same time i have read on here it is a fussy product.

Foe wax wise, the easiest product i have seen on here, is Autobright Obsession wax from a couple of reviews i have seen on here, for removal and applying, and lasts well for durability as well, a less fussy product.


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

On both I really like Zymols Vintage, failing that Glasur.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Dodo-Juice Supernatural Hybrid is awesome on black, and enhances flake very well, so I assume it'll be brilliant on the two colours you mentioned!

Steampunk


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

It just so happens that my cars are metallic black, and metallic grey!

I like Naviwax Dark to darken the paint a bit, and add a lot of gloss. It looks more glassy than wet, doesn't mute the flake at all. Looks sensational by it's self on the paint, or even better over Prima Amigo! The water behavior of this wax is impressive if you're into that thing. This wax is very durable too. 

My all time favorite wax for these colours is Victoria Wax Concours. It it truly a bargain, 3oz for £20 you can't go wrong! Deep, dark and wet look that actually lasts! 

I don't like sealant looks on these colours, they tend to make them look bright and reflective. My Menzerna Powerlock is about as much as I can tolerate on my metallic grey car, since it looks glassy not mirror reflective. I don't like it on my metallic black though.

Good luck with it, you'll get a different answer from everyone! :lol:


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Body wrap is easy to use and looks great on metallic paint. My favorite wax for flake pop is Backfire Midnight Sun, about £60 but well worth it. Cheaper considerations would be autobrite obsession and CC Champagne Supanauba which are both a lot better than their price tag suggests.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Superspec said:


> Body wrap is easy to use and looks great on metallic paint. My favorite wax for flake pop is Backfire Midnight Sun, about £60 but well worth it. Cheaper considerations would be autobrite obsession and CC Champagne Supanauba which are both a lot better than their price tag suggests.


the new Blackfire range includes a 3oz sized wax! Should make things more affordable! :thumb:


----------



## Pablito (Feb 5, 2012)

Steampunk said:


> Dodo-Juice Supernatural Hybrid is awesome on black, and enhances flake very well, so I assume it'll be brilliant on the two colours you mentioned!
> 
> Steampunk


Happy days... I just bought a tub of this. :thumb:


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

AG HD wax really looked well on black metallic paint and brought out the flake and has great durability.


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Supernatural Hybrid would be my top tip. However for pure looks Prima Banana Gloss is unbeatable IMO. Durability not great but looks are world class...one of those few waxes that really add something to the finish.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Soft wax for black = Rainforest Rub!!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Autosmart "WAX" is great value for money :thumb:


----------



## maikolo (Oct 27, 2009)

I used Naviwax for the first time on a dark bmw yesterday really brought out the paint colours also was a pleasure to use, now for the duability side of it really hope it does last


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

AygoGUMMY said:


> I tend to use Chemical Guys V7 on top of wax normally, just to give a bit of extra gloss/protection... that in itself seems to work wonders on the flake - I've had people commenting on my car saying "Wow your car's glittery" :lol: So I tend to use that.
> 
> I'll give the Orange Crush a look and the other waxes mentioned, and the Body Wrap of course (heard good things about that).
> 
> Edit: Just looked at the Body Wrap... less expensive than I thought it was actually. PB seem to like it. Could this be used as well as a wax? Or is it simply good enough to be used instead of a wax?


AygoGUMMY, yes V7 does add a good shine, I've used that too.
Body Wrap should be used on its own. There's nothing to stop you putting a wax over it, but you would be reducing the effectiveness of it, IMO. Its outstanding just to be used on its own. Some people have said it can be fussy when being applied but I've put it on two cars and not had any problems. Probably best to do when the weather warms up a bit and you can avoid the car getting wet/damp for 24 hours, it will be fine.


----------



## pamplona (May 3, 2011)

Ive used prima amigo with naviwax ultimate over it. V7 wipedown a few days later-gives a lovely look on my pearl black metallic. rg55 is great too, you can get a panel pot for £5 from their site.

I really want to try spirit and glasur.


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

Ive used both sealant and waxes on my black civic in the past with great results. Used fk1000p base coat with a couple coats of collinite 476s over it when i first got the car. Got more of a glassy finish from that. Since then ive used dodo juice home brew which gave a lovely deep wet look to the car and lasted quite well considering the weather. Also used AS WAX which was a pleasure to use and again gives a nice wet look. Currently awaiting delivery of some naviwax dark which i bought based on some photos on here of a black lexus that looked fantastic after having a coat or two of it


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Serapth said:


> Currently awaiting delivery of some naviwax dark which i bought based on some photos on here of a black lexus that looked fantastic after having a coat or two of it


I've got some outside shots of my IS F that I could post if you like, got some sweet flake pop in the sun! :thumb:

You'll like the Navi Dark, great value for money!


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

It was your photos of the IS F that convinced me to buy some


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks all... I'm even more confused than I was before haha! I shall mull it over - the options that have been suggested to me all sound great. If I don't go with certain suggestions this time, I'll certainly be keeping them in mind for the next time I'm on the lookout for waxes/sealants!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Its gotta be vics concours in that price range imho:


----------



## yoshi1989 (Jan 28, 2012)

I agree autosmart smart wax would be a good choice. It's durable, easy to use gives a great finish and to top it all off it's cheap!


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Raceglaze-SS 55......


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

For the very best look available imo buy some Blackfire AFPP from PB. I know its not a wax but it will give you amazing looks and protection.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

+1 on the Naviwax Ultimate if you are looking to spend over your £20 budget.
A very nice wax to work with :thumb:


----------



## pamplona (May 3, 2011)

You can buy a sample pot of ultimate for around £13, will easily do your car 5 or 6 times. Gives you an opportunity to try before committing to a full pot. If youre like me youll want to try something different soon anyway!


----------

